# I love winter!



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

Hello all I hope you all love winter as much as I do! I have been able to be in my shop more lately. Here are some things that are half finished and In finished stage. I do know how to get the photos in the order It seems so it might not be as written. There will be more then this post as well because I have more then 10 photos. I have made a sink out of blmb that I got from mike. Witch pretty much all my wood I get from mike. Thanks again mike! I believe he has the best wood if you have not gotten wood from mike you definitely should. The sink needs to be sanded and one more coat of epoxy on it then I need to drill hole and put hardware on. The faucet it tall the sink is not that deep it will be going in my mother’s house for Christmas. It will be her guest bath so will not get used that much and if just kind for a pretty look. I have also made a walnut vase. One vase from box elder burl. Both are finished with epoxy and both need to be sanded and final coated then turn the tenon off and finish bottom. The hollow form thing is made from maple and the finial I am not sure what it is. It has no finish yet.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

This is walnut burl vase this wood did not come from mike. It is finished with Lacquer the inside is Burnt this is for 2 reasons. One I like the way it looks and do this quite often. 2 this wood was just cut and very very wet. I torched the crap out of it and it dried it out like instantly I was able to turn it and the water was spraying me it was so wet. And finished it in 2 days. From microwave and torching it. The next is a maple burl that did come from mike it’s a hollow form and it is my new favorite shape it is finished in lacquer. Just to give you a scale for all these photos the hollow form is about 8 inches tall and 12 ish wide.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

Claro walnut burl hollow form. This is finished in lacquer and again it was very wet so much so that water was spraying me when turning. From microwaving it I was able to finish it in 2 days. All I did was turn it to about a 1/4 inch. Then microwave the crap out of it. For 1 min then let cool and repeat. The finish turned and mostly sanded. I will sand and coat one more time then take off tenon. Camphor burl hollow form. I am letting it dry then will put a finish in it. It has been turned pretty then and it has not warped or moved at all and it was very very very wet. It’s amazing I have never seen something like it! It is almost dry. I absolutely hate the small of it and as it is very very gorgeous the only way I would turn this wood again is if it is free lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 5 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

Woodline Malle burl is what I was told this wood is. It is a vase that has no finish in it yet. It is dry so I could have put a finish in it I just ran out of time. It is pretty long. It needs to be finished and the bottom needs finished. 2 photos of inside a walnut burl vase I just though it look pretty cool.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

Walnut burl vase finished in wax. Box elder burl hollow from and I forget what the small bowl was made out of maybe mike can help because he sold it to me. I believe honey locust.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 5 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Courtland (Dec 14, 2019)

These are just photos of me fooling around with like editing the photos and I think some of them are really cool looking. Woods are York gum burl. Walnut burl. Maple burl. Box elder burl. Thanks again mike you always provide the best wood as you guys can see 95 percent of this came from mike and it never disappoints.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## T. Ben (Dec 15, 2019)

Where to begin,wow. I guess I’ll start with,I love winter also,but for different reasons. Those all are amazing pieces of work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2019)

I hate winter!

The old man does have incredible wood, you're right there! These are all beautiful pieces man, great work. I can't believe you don't like the camphor , personally, I love the smell of it.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 15, 2019)

Lots of incredible burls there! Some of the nicest figure I've ever seen, would love to get my hands on some stuff like that! but alas, I'm too cheap

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2019)

barry richardson said:


> Lots of incredible burls there! Some of the nicest figure I've ever seen, would love to get my hands on some stuff like that! but alas, I'm too cheap


only one way to buy nice turning stock. and it ain't a large flat rate at a time. It is by the crate. fill it with big chunks and ship. cuts costs by a bunch but you have to buy a bunch....
I will say one thing about @Courtland - he is one wood consuming son of a gun- must be part Beaver.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 5 | Informative 1


----------



## Karl_TN (Dec 15, 2019)

What beautiful forms to go along with some beautiful wood. 

To be honest, I don't trust my turning abilities enough to try turning burls like these. Maybe if you made a video then I could get my courage up after watching. Hint hint....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## trc65 (Dec 15, 2019)

Gorgeous work and pieces of wood!


----------



## Courtland (Dec 15, 2019)

Tony you are crazy winter is great and the smell of camphor sucks! Lol it smells like chewing tobacco. Yes mike they don’t call me the wood hacker for nothing. I am also addicted to it I think. I have gotten a lot of woof from you I feel. Thank you all for the compliments. I do have some videos on you tube if you just search courtland hacker. But I kinda gave up on doing it because it take so much time and more effort. I just like the turning part didn’t really enjoy editing and filming.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Tony you are crazy winter is great and the smell of camphor sucks! Lol it smells like chewing tobacco. Yes mike they don’t call me the wood hacker for nothing. I am also addicted to it I think. I have gotten a lot of woof from you I feel. Thank you all for the compliments. I do have some videos on you tube if you just search courtland hacker. But I kinda gave up on doing it because it take so much time and more effort. I just like the turning part didn’t really enjoy editing and filming.


 I know you know- but just to make sure- you have some talent- keep pushing the envelope- but be careful....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 15, 2019)

Will do old man. I have been practicing the carful part. I have never had a band saw before so my first time running one and setting it up with only videos to watch how to do it. And I am a little impatient as well. It scares me way more then my lathe so I am pretty careful with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 15, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Will do old man. I have been practicing the carful part. I have never had a band saw before so my first time running one and setting it up with only videos to watch how to do it. And I am a little impatient as well. It scares me way more then my lathe so I am pretty careful with it.


get a hold of me- i will tell you what to watch for..

Reactions: +Karma 1


----------



## Courtland (Dec 15, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> get a hold of me- i will tell you what to watch for..


Thank you for the kind words as well I really appreciate it I will be in touch!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Dec 15, 2019)

Courtland said:


> Tony you are crazy winter is great and the smell of camphor sucks! Lol it smells like chewing tobacco. Yes mike they don’t call me the wood hacker for nothing. I am also addicted to it I think. I have gotten a lot of woof from you I feel. Thank you all for the compliments. I do have some videos on you tube if you just search courtland hacker. But I kinda gave up on doing it because it take so much time and more effort. I just like the turning part didn’t really enjoy editing and filming.



Well, I live in South Texas and like chewing tobacco so.....


----------



## Courtland (Dec 15, 2019)

Tony said:


> Well, I live in South Texas and like chewing tobacco so.....


I like chewing as well but something about that smell man haha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## William Tanner (Dec 15, 2019)

Some very nice work with some super great wood. No wonder you like wood I mean winter.


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 16, 2019)

Totally spectacular turnings! You create masterpieces from truly amazingly beautiful wood! At least one turning is museum quality! Chuck


----------



## TXMoon (Dec 16, 2019)

All amazingly beautiful work. I am envious of your wood inventory. That first natural edge bowl is by far my favorite but all the colors, tones, and grain of the burls are something to behold.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 16, 2019)

@Courtland Great work sir. Amazing seeing progress. Curious, what home builder you work for? Just curious as I work in a job where we do most of our work in new homes throughout VA, MD and DC area.


----------



## Courtland (Dec 16, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> @Courtland Great work sir. Amazing seeing progress. Curious, what home builder you work for? Just curious as I work in a job where we do most of our work in new homes throughout VA, MD and DC area.


I actually got a new and way better job now I stared about 6 months ago now but I did work for Berkely homes here in colorado


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 16, 2019)

Courtland said:


> I actually got a new and way better job now I stared about 6 months ago now but I did work for Berkely homes here in colorado


Good for you man. Well either way you keep making turnings like these you won't need a job much longer.


----------



## Courtland (Dec 17, 2019)

Chris S. said:


> Good for you man. Well either way you keep making turnings like these you won't need a job much longer.


Ya right man I wish. Haha


----------

